# Nosferatu Model Contest



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Saw this at the Clubhouse Forum in Styrene Dreams:

Hey Guys

??? Frank at Moebius has agreed to sponsor a Nosferatu model contest. Entries will be allowed 6 months
( AUGUST 1, 2008? ) to complete and enter your kit. I hope to expand this contest to other areas as to promote the hobby. Everyone of any age is welcome to join.

???? Frank was also good enough to put up the prize. One of only 20? 100% Glow in the Dark Dr. Jekyll kits.
The complete kit glows not just a few parts.

??? In addition a contest featuring one of Moebius' own kits is in the planning stages. I hope for a good response so we can keep it going.

Thanks
AL


If you have any entries or questions, go to Al's website and contact him.
www.nightgallerykits.net or [email protected]

Kind of neat Moebius sponsoring a Monarch model contest...but cooler than that is the 100% Glow in the Dark Dr.J ..!! Are these going to be available only as a prize? This is all too cool...
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> ...but cooler than that is the 100% Glow in the Dark Dr.J ..!! Are these going to be available only as a prize? This is all too cool...
> Mcdee :thumbsup:


Just as a prize. We had some made up just to give away to people that helped with certain things when we were getting started. Al asked if there was anything I could donate as a prize, and I thought this would be cool.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

VERY COOL!  This contest is going to be a blast...
Mcdee


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Great idea, cool to see our two newest Model companies working with each other rather than against each other!! I plan to support both campanies, I can't wait for the larger Flyingsub!!!


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

*catagories*

will the models entered, be judged as, out of box, kitbashed, or customized etc. ?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

unkljune said:


> will the models entered, be judged as, out of box, kitbashed, or customized etc. ?


From the way I am reading the contest page
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/moebius.htm

Looks like there is only one catagory, and one winner.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

This camaraderie between our 2 newest heroes is really wonderful to see!


----------

